# Psalter of the Blessed Virgin Mary



## yeutter (Jul 11, 2016)

I thought I was fully informed on Romish Marian foolishness. I was wrong. I just learned about the [Roman] Catholic Psalter of the Blessed Virgin Mary, which is attributed to Saint Bonaventure
psalter.valent.co


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2016)

Truly disgusting.


----------

